# Mendota fv44 Remote Question



## Swampy2012 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,
After replacing the batteries in my remote, i cannot get into thermostat mode, or smart mode. I cannot get out of manual mode. Any ideas on why this would happen ? Am i missing something ?  I dont believe the physical thermostat button on the remote is broken, because i can bounce back and forth between the *F. and  *C which requires using the thermostat button ......any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 2, 2017)

Check your manual. You may have to get the RECEIVER & TRANSMITTER 
to RE-TUNE to the radio frequency they use to communicate with each other.


----------



## Swampy2012 (Mar 2, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Check your manual. You may have to get the RECEIVER & TRANSMITTER
> to RE-TUNE to the radio frequency they use to communicate with each other.


Thanks Dasky, i was wondering if i needed to do that. Ill try it. The strange thing is the insert responds to the remote in every way, other than going into smart mode, or thermostat. Ill let you know how i make out. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Swampy2012 (Mar 6, 2017)

I re synched my transmitter and receivers to no avail. If this unit is less than a year old, would you know if this is covered under warranty ?


----------



## ACDKali (Feb 11, 2018)

When you replaced your batteries you turned off the thermostat icon.  Hold the thermostat but as you put batteries in.  Should help if you have a SIT valve system


----------



## Chaplin (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Swampy2012... Did you ever solve this problem? I got the exact same situation going on.. The thermostat light just icon just doesnt come on.


----------



## Chaplin (Jun 3, 2019)

ACDKali said:


> When you replaced your batteries you turned off the thermostat icon.  Hold the thermostat but as you put batteries in.  Should help if you have a SIT valve system


Hey ... This actually worked... Thanks dude.


----------

